# Grown in 65 Gallon



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey guys, Im back home and took some pics of a viv I left with a friend. Im jealous she owns it now but it would have been dead if left with my parents. No frogs just mini orchids. I made the backround out of Ace Binder and cork and the binder is still rock hard even though it was a foamy mess when I first set it up. Theres some Marcgravia in there, rhaphidophora, pleuros and too much ficus! 

Here it is when I first planted it










3 years later 










Flash


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome! When I saw the first pic I was like "Wow, that looks horrible." Then I saw the second and my jaw dropped  Very nice job on this!


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

There is a before and after thread that this would be great in. 


I'm in my phone so it's kinda hard to look for it.


----------



## coraltastic (Mar 22, 2011)

man what is that plant on the back? i want to get some of it really bad.


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

coraltastic said:


> man what is that plant on the back? i want to get some of it really bad.


Ficus pumila var. quercifolia

I believe some sponsors sell it.

Robert, I don't see the Rhaphidophora tetrasperma in the later pics. Was it doing poorly?


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

That is a sweet viv. I love it when they get all filled in with plant growth, makes it look like a slice of jungle! Did the Monstera deliciosa get a little bit big for the viv?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Awesome. great transformation!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

It looks great grown in like that!


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

Ross said:


> Ficus pumila var. quercifolia
> 
> I believe some sponsors sell it.
> 
> Robert, I don't see the Rhaphidophora tetrasperma in the later pics. Was it doing poorly?


It does well but you have to chop it all the time so I took it out


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Ross said:


> Ficus pumila var. quercifolia
> 
> I believe some sponsors sell it.
> 
> Robert, I don't see the Rhaphidophora tetrasperma in the later pics. Was it doing poorly?


My Ficus Pumila grows very slowly, probably due to the fact it is in tanks that have standard and very poor aquarium lights. After seeing your tank I put up a request as I want to add it to my 2 big well lit show type tanks, and thankfully a friend of moine has offered to send me a nice big batch as sadly what I have in my tanks is too meager to harvest.
That tank looks great by the way, too bad a nice little group of thumbs can not find there way into it.


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow looks great is that creeping fin on the back wall. Love the log.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Good laaaawwwwwd!! :-D


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

GREEEEEEEN!!!! 


The tank screams green  Love it.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow I really like the shadow-ing that the creeping fig creates! A+


----------



## joshct (Mar 31, 2011)

wow looks good


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

What are the dimensions of this viv?

Thanks


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

36x18x24, perfect size for any frogs!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm assuming those fans are blowing air from the outside in. Are they on all the time and if so how is the humidity levels?


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

roberthvalera said:


> 36x18x24, perfect size for any frogs!


Im working on a 65gallon currently..just got finished building the stand today!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

That looks amazing!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice tank!! Whats the vine growing on the glass?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

coraltastic said:


> man what is that plant on the back? i want to get some of it really bad.


trust me you dont! its awful. it grows sooo vigorously, and will kill everything in its path IME, by climbing over and stealing its light. stay far far away from ficus pumila. 

try ficus sp. 'panama' instead its a slow grower and much better looking with its slender and delicate leaves.

james


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Great setup, I love seeing photos of before and after.


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

dmartin72 said:


> I'm assuming those fans are blowing air from the outside in. Are they on all the time and if so how is the humidity levels?


The fans are on all the time and the humidity may be a little low but I dont know since its not mine anymore. =( Putting them on a timer would certainly help.


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice growth! Very verdant.


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

Holy crap. What a difference 3 years makes


----------

